# Laundry Detergent Capsules



## jaypea (Feb 20, 2009)

It looks like laundry detergent capsules have been discontinued for a few years now, and it does not make much sense to pack along a box of detergent (too heavy) or even a small bottle of liquid detergent (too risky in case of leakgage).

Last time we used our timeshare, I decided to buy a small bottle of liquid detergent at the local grocery.  No big deal.  Spent about $5 and could do plenty of laundry in the week with half the bottle remaining, so I left it on top of the washing maching upon our departure.  

My concern is that the cleaning staff probably pilfered the bottle instead of leaving it for the next guest, as I think they must leave the premises without any extras.  

I have often brought containers of salt/pepper, extra napkins, extra detergent and leave them behind, but never find anything extra when I arrive at a timeshare.  I have stayed at both Westin and Marriott timeshares. 

Has this happened to others out there?  The cupboards are usually so bare.  I would hope we could leave behind some useful condiments, etc. perhaps in a separate drawer or cupboard.  Now I realize there is a health safety issue involved in using a previous owner's left over salad dressing or mustard bottle, I bet the cleaning staff take it home instead of throwing these items away entirely.  

But what about simple things like spices, paper towels/napkins/candles/laundry detergent, etc.  I wish the timeshare management would allow a cupboard for guests to store such left overs, even with a caveat advising future customers to use at their own risk.  

Open bottles/containers should be thrown away, but what about unopened packages.  If you decide not to bring them home, you should be able to leave them behind for the next resort guest.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't really mind if the housekeepers took what I left behind. After all, these are the folks that are not well paid and probably need it more than the family that is on vacation


----------



## Jimster (Feb 20, 2009)

*left overs*

As a lawyer, I can tell you that "use at your own risk" will relieve the TS of absolutely no liability for problems arising.  In other words, they stand to be potentially involved in a terribly costly lawsuit.  Having said that, I know one TS that does as you suggest.  They would not be my client, however.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 20, 2009)

I would never use condiments left behind by others. You just never know what sort of hygiene practices that last people may have had. For instance, my cousins little girl liked to lick the top of salt shakers. 

About a year ago I bought some travel size bottles of liquid laundry detergent. Each bottle holds enough for two loads of concentrated detergent. The caps on these bottles are meant for traveling and lock down. I further protect my stuff by putting them into a ziplock baggie. They're not any more or any less risk to leak than shampoo or hair conditioner. 

We do take a few other items to keep from having to purchase them such as artificial sweetner, snacks and seasoning. They fit easy enough in our suitecases and I see no need to waste that money or spend additional money while on vacation when it isn't necessary. All such items will go into zip lock baggies as sometime they tend to leak. Salt and pepper shakers are especially bad about losing a little bit of their contents. Coffee is another item I hate to waste by leaving it behind or, not bringing it with me.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 20, 2009)

I would rather that the housekeepers use the extra stuff rather than pitch it. 
We rented one privately owned condo and there were some basics left, such as spices (e.g. italian seasoning, salt and pepper), which was nice, but nothing perishable. I wouldn't want people's used ketchup bottles and mustard.  Ick. 

We stock up on ketchup, mayo, mustard, salt and pepper packets year round for our annual vacation. For the laundry, I save the little boxes of sample detergent or just double bag a few cups of powder laundry detergent with a dozen dryer sheets.  I also bring a baggy of Montreal steak seasoning because we always grill steaks. 

As far as leaving stuff for the next person, it wouldn't be very effective unless the next guest knew it was there prior to packing.  

FYI, last summer we owners at the Westin Kaanapali organized a "surplus" train for items we didn't want to lug back home, such as boogie boards, laundry detergent, etc..  We started a thread with the dates we'd be there and tried to match a person checking out with another person checking in.  Owners were then responsible for PMing each other with our real names and check-in dates.  I left a bag of stuff (non-perishables, boogie boards, etc.) with the next owner's name at the front desk and he actually got it.  Not sure how successful the rest of the chain was.  It would be nice to have the Westin's cooperation, by allowing the short term storage of blue bins for Tug owners, or even renting us an owner's locker onsite where we could store things such as boogie boards for common use, but we're kind of at a loss as to how to make it happen.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 20, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> I wouldn't want people's used ketchup bottles and mustard.  Ick.


I guess you never use a ketchup bottle at a restaurant. :hysterical:  

Kurt


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Jaypea - 

If you are looking for liquid laundry detergent capsules, we bring these with us and they work great: http://www.dropps.com/.


----------



## caribbean (Feb 20, 2009)

About a year ago I was looking online for laundry tablets and found that AmWay carried them. I had been using another brand but could not find any brand in the groceries so went searching online.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 21, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> I guess you never use a ketchup bottle at a restaurant. :hysterical:
> 
> Kurt




After having watched my neice litteraly lick a salt shaker at a TGIFriday's in Vegas, I have a tuff time with condements in restaurants. You just never know what someone has done before you. Yet, we still go out to eat. Go figure.


----------



## Kozman (Feb 21, 2009)

A while back I purchased a large box of Tide two to a package bricks (wash size hard packed).  I still have a few left over and bring just enough to do the required laundry while I'm gone.  But, I haven't seen them for sale in any store since....even though I keep looking.


----------



## ownsmany (Feb 21, 2009)

I normally just buy cheap laundry detergent at the grocery store close to the resort.  I find I do laundry almost every night and always have left over detergent to leave for the maids.

That said, I have started to save sample powder detergents.  I've also bought some tide small liquid packets at five below.

I do love the resorts that have a common place for boogie boards, beach chairs, etc.  I had seeing a beach side trash can with good items put for refuse.  It is a waste that clogs up the landfills.  JMO.

I try to find a family to give my leftover sunscreen and boogie boards to.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 21, 2009)

I found the Dropps laundry detergent at the Walamrt website. 
Darlene


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 21, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> I would rather that the housekeepers use the extra stuff rather than pitch it.
> We rented one privately owned condo and there were some basics left, such as spices (e.g. italian seasoning, salt and pepper), which was nice, but nothing perishable. I wouldn't want people's used ketchup bottles and mustard.  Ick.
> 
> We stock up on ketchup, mayo, mustard, salt and pepper packets year round for our annual vacation. For the laundry, I save the little boxes of sample detergent or just double bag a few cups of powder laundry detergent with a dozen dryer sheets.  I also bring a baggy of Montreal steak seasoning because we always grill steaks.
> ...




A bunch of us Disney Vero Beach visitors, have organized a chair/umbrella swap. We have 2 sets(2 chair/1 umbrella per set) that we ordered and they are stored at Bell Services. It's costing around $12 for the week and we threw in a big tip for the guys and gals at Bell Services for their trouble. 

We all had to promise not to keep adding to the sets, ie a boogie board here and there, plus we cut the adding to names to the list a few weeks ago when we faxed the arrivals and names to the resort.


----------



## dwsupt (Feb 21, 2009)

*Laundry detergent*

We pack samples from Watkins Products. One packet will do a load of wash (liquid). They can be ordered from any Watkins Rep. Email me if you need more info.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 21, 2009)

We usually buy the smallest size bottle of Tide With Downy, this cuts the need for a seperate bottle of fabric softener. Costs us about $5-7.

Between clothes and washing towels we end up with about half a bottle left. If there are more than just the two of us we will use more. We pack along some fabric softener sheets.

We don't want to buy the cheap stuff, it has a tendancy to fade our clothes. You get what you pay for.


----------



## jamstew (Feb 21, 2009)

Although I haven't actually tried them yet, I ordered some laundry detergent sheets to leave in my Owner's Locker at Walt Disney World. Super easy to pack, won't leak, and don't take up much space. They're made by Travelon, and cost about $5 for 50 sheets.


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 21, 2009)

Interesting concept.  I just checked them out, but I think I'd only use them for hand washing, since it takes one sheet for each item washed.  Thanks for the idea, though.


QUOTE=jamstew;673176]Although I haven't actually tried them yet, I ordered some laundry detergent sheets to leave in my Owner's Locker at Walt Disney World. Super easy to pack, won't leak, and don't take up much space. They're made by Travelon, and cost about $5 for 50 sheets.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jamstew (Feb 21, 2009)

Jaybee said:


> Interesting concept.  I just checked them out, but I think I'd only use them for hand washing, since it takes one sheet for each item washed.  Thanks for the idea, though.



YIKES! I so totally did not notice that!!! Oh well, I guess we'll use the whole $5 worth in one trip


----------



## jaypea (Feb 21, 2009)

I was not suggesting anyone use leftover or partially used condiments.  I always clean out our fridge and leave a few things behind in a separate bag.  The cleaning staff is welcome to use it or discard.  

I guess I was just ranting about never finding a bottle of laundry detergent when I arrive although I always buy one and leave half of it behind.  I always buy a small bottle of detergent upon our arrival since I can't find laundry capsules anymore.


----------



## cindi (Feb 22, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Although I haven't actually tried them yet, I ordered some laundry detergent sheets to leave in my Owner's Locker at Walt Disney World. Super easy to pack, won't leak, and don't take up much space. They're made by Travelon, and cost about $5 for 50 sheets.



What is an Owners Locker? Sounds interesting.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 22, 2009)

cindi said:


> What is an Owners Locker? Sounds interesting.



http://www.ownerslocker.com/how/


----------



## cindi (Feb 22, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> http://www.ownerslocker.com/how/



Thanks.  

I don't think that would be cost effective for us. Cool concept though.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 22, 2009)

I have been looking for the laundry detergent cubes for awhile now.  I had seen them at Bed Bath & Beyond, but they no longer sell them.  I usually only do 2 loads of laundry while away.  This time I bought a one load size of tide in Walmart for $1, but saw it in a vending machine at the resort for .80.


----------



## EAM (Mar 27, 2009)

When Tide stopped making the "bricks" I wrote to the manufacturer and complained.  They said that they could not convince consumers that they worked better than older forms of laundry tablets that did not dissolve completely.   Perhaps the folks reading this thread could also write and suggest that they try again but make samples available at timeshares with laundry facilities with more for sale at the resort.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 27, 2009)

EAM said:


> When Tide stopped making the "bricks" I wrote to the manufacturer and complained.  They said that they could not convince consumers that they worked better than older forms of laundry tablets that did not dissolve completely.   Perhaps the folks reading this thread could also write and suggest that they try again but make samples available at timeshares with laundry facilities with more for sale at the resort.



I'm wondering if anyone has one of those vacu seal devices. I'm wondering if you could create little laundry packets yourself...


----------



## EvelynK72 (Mar 27, 2009)

*alternative to laundry tabs*

I used to purchase laundry tabs, but can't find those anymore either.  Instead, I take along a large, wide-mouth, Nalgene bottle filled with powdered detergent.  The first time I used the bottle, I scooped out enough powdered detergent for one large load, poured it in the bottle, then marked the level on the bottle.  I repeated that until the bottle was full.  Turns out the bottle holds enough for 7 loads of laundry - more than enough for one week of laundry for us.  I place the bottle in a zip-lock bag just in case the bottle should split, etc.  Then when I go to use the detergent, I just dump in enough to decrease the level in the bottle to the next lower line.  It's close enough for me!

Check out your local thrift store for a wide-mouth Nalgene bottle or something other type of plastic water bottle.  If you can only find bottles with a narrow mouth, that might work, but you might have to use a funnel to get your detergent into the bottle.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 27, 2009)

I just put some of my powdered detergent in a 1-quart, zip-loc freezer bag, and put that in a second 1-quart zip-loc freezer bag.  I put a few Bounce/fabric softener sheets in the outer bag.  I take along just enough detergent to use, plus a small bit more.  It's compact, not too heavy, fits fine in my suitcase, and I don't have to buy anything at my destination.


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Hoc, I do almost exactly the same thing, except that DH always takes our mesh laundry bag, so he carries the dryer sheets.  ???  Works for us.  LOL!  I mostly use the powder for hand washing, and we still have some Wisk tabs left to use for the machines.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 27, 2009)

Hoc said:


> I just put some of my powdered detergent in a 1-quart, zip-loc freezer bag, and put that in a second 1-quart zip-loc freezer bag.  I put a few Bounce/fabric softener sheets in the outer bag.  I take along just enough detergent to use, plus a small bit more.  It's compact, not too heavy, fits fine in my suitcase, and I don't have to buy anything at my destination.



This is what we do as well, but recently we have been using liquid detergent....so I don't think this method will work too well!


----------



## Hoc (Mar 28, 2009)

ricoba said:


> This is what we do as well, but recently we have been using liquid detergent....so I don't think this method will work too well!



Well, if you insist on liquid, I'd just take a foodsaver machine, put the liquid in the first Zip-loc bag, get as much air out of it as possible manually, and then use the seal function to permanently seal the bag.  Then put it inside two others, at least one zipped, and the other either zipped or sealed.

When you get to your destination, at the time of your first wash, you can empty the bag into a jar or glass, and keep it by the washer or with the dirty laundry until you leave.


----------



## mlsmn (Mar 28, 2009)

We've been using the Tide one load Liquid packets from CVS and Walmart.

Tide also makes a liquid in smaller packet for sink washing clothes.

Do not confuse
sink washing liquid can't be used in a washing machine.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 28, 2009)

Hoc said:


> Well, if you insist on liquid, I'd just take a foodsaver machine, put the liquid in the first Zip-loc bag, get as much air out of it as possible manually, and then use the seal function to permanently seal the bag.  Then put it inside two others, at least one zipped, and the other either zipped or sealed.
> 
> When you get to your destination, at the time of your first wash, you can empty the bag into a jar or glass, and keep it by the washer or with the dirty laundry until you leave.



You are right that would work, and we happen to have one of those sealer devices.  Maybe I will give it a try...


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 28, 2009)

The are the Washeze laundry sheets - detergent, softener, and dryer sheet - all in one.

http://www.washeze.com/

Also sold as Xclaim in those AsSeenOnTV stores.


----------



## LLW (Mar 28, 2009)

I try to avoid bringing non-commercially labelled and sealed packets of white powder/capsules through Customs and airport Security because of horror stories I have heard. 

Worldmark and a few other timeshares provide a starter supply of laundry and dish-washing detergents. I often don't need to use all of them, but collect them to use in timeshares where I am not sure if there is going to be any or enough detergents supplied. When I run out of those, I prefer to bring Tide packets that I have often bought in the stores on sale rather than create my own packets. But that's just me.


----------



## jhoug (Apr 7, 2009)

I used to use the Tide bricks when travelling too.  Now just buy a small bottle of liquid when we travel, but less convenient. 
 I have appreciated that our Worldmark timeshares have been stocking small packets of basic spices.  Cinnamon, Salt, Pepper, Italian.  I can't remember what else, but this helps out.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 7, 2009)

We often do two things. 

-Look at a 7-11 (or similar store) for the super small size soap packages they sell. 
-Stop by a commerical laudrymate and buy their soaps for about $0.50 - $1.00 each.


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 7, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> The are the Washeze laundry sheets - detergent, softener, and dryer sheet - all in one.
> 
> http://www.washeze.com/
> 
> Also sold as Xclaim in those AsSeenOnTV stores.



 Thank you Eric.  I ordered these on line and they were shipped in 3 days.  

Now, thats one thing off the list of things to get for vacation. 

Lee


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 7, 2009)

I never leave anything behind in the unit, just because I assume that housekeeping will throw it away.  I stay mostly in HGVC resorts, so their housekeeping rules are just like a hotel.  But, I also have noticed that they supply their own S/P shakers in several properties, which is nice.

As for laundry detergent, in the past I leave my leftover bottle in the "public" laundry room at the resort.  Most HGVC resorts have a laundry room for those units that don't have their own machines (like studios... and they're even free most of the time).  I wrote "Please use me!" with a sharpie on the bottle and left it on a shelf above the machines.  Sometimes there were a couple other bottles around also, so I wanted to make sure everyone know it was a public donation.  One time, as I was leaving to check out, a large family was loading up the luggage cart to check in. I offered a large half used bottle of laundry detergent to a woman in the family and she seemed grateful.   

And then I too, discovered Owner's Locker and now just keep the bottle for next time!


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hoc said:


> I just put some of my powdered detergent in a 1-quart, zip-loc freezer bag, and put that in a second 1-quart zip-loc freezer bag.  I put a few Bounce/fabric softener sheets in the outer bag.  I take along just enough detergent to use, plus a small bit more.  It's compact, not too heavy, fits fine in my suitcase, and I don't have to buy anything at my destination.



I use to do this all the time then I got really paranoid after 9/11.  Once, when flying from Kona to Oahu I took along a can of Ajax.  The screeners came across it and I believe it lead them to go through my entire bag.

So you've never had any with taking powdered detergent in recent years?  I'll have to think about doing that again.


----------

